# Bleach in goat's water



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Someone on another site said, "Some people have found that adding bleach to their water tanks on a regular basis, have kept their animals free of intestinal worms. "

Have you heard, read or know of any studies along this line?

Paul


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Ugh. No. 

I'd say let that one go as urban legend.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

No I have not heard of that. But I do know that there is something else is called Basic Ho2 something. I cant remember. It is Shakelee brand. It works good too. U use that for reducing some parasite. U use that for drinking water.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds very dangerous. Bleach would destroy tissue all the way down into the rumen. If you spill it on your skin it dissolves it. That's why your fingers feel slippery when you get some on your hands.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I mean Shaklee... Not Shakelee. It is natural organic. Here is the website that U can order the Basic H2O concenrate product and use that for drinking water. http://public.shaklee.guided.atomz.com/?q=Shaklee+Basic+H2O&x=0&y=0


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Sounds very dangerous. Bleach would destroy tissue all the way down into the rumen. If you spill it on your skin it dissolves it. That's why your fingers feel slippery when you get some on your hands.


 Yikes! I always wondered why it felt slippery. That's really gross.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

bleach is nothing else but chloride that is also in city tap water and in swimming pools. i can imagine to help keep algae down, but no, it does not get rid of internal parasites


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have heard of adding a teeny bit to water tanks to keep algae down...but not for parasites. I'm too scared to try it and actually mine doesn't get too bad anyway because it's small and only for 2 horses.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I tried a bit of that in my horses' trough before (having been told by several people that it keeps algae down) and while it was just a tiny amount, I could still smell it. The horses wouldn't touch it and that was good enough for me. No more bleach.

If you clean your troughs out on a regular basis, you shouldn't have much of a concern for parasites, anyhow. That is, empty and scrub it out. Some people also try things like apple cider vinegar but I would suspect that you would have to use a good bit of it to work, probably so much that the goats wouldn't want to drink it.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

That sounds like an awful idea. Bleach kills bacteria! Which goats very much need, you want to encourage bacteria in the rumen (right kind of course). Also, bleach would evaporate out of the water daily.


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

I use a splash of apple cidar vinegar in the trough each day. We started it because we have hard water and lost a few to bladder stones. As a side effect I noticed that the troughs stayed cleaner.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone add copper sulfate to the water?

I put a gram or so in the water bucket tonight because it was slimey. One goat took a swallow, one pulled away and the other wouldn't get near it.


----------

